# Cheap coil building kit on amazon



## igor paliy (7/11/17)

Hey there Ive found a good coil building kit on amazon for only 35 dollars and thought I might share this with everyone. It has every tool you need and also cotton and wire included.
Pretty nice as its not as expensive as the other kits which are like 50 bucks.



The brand is by mwevan heres the link:

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...eld-keywords=mwevan+kit&rh=i:aps,k:mwevan+kit

I am pretty new to this so this was exactly what I needed, everything in one place.
You're welcome


----------



## BubiSparks (7/11/17)

Nice find dude... Unfortunately, I quote:

"This item does not ship to *South Africa*. Please check other sellers who may ship internationally. Learn more

Sold by MWevan and Fulfilled by Amazon. Gift-wrap available."


----------

